# Mobley is Angry Also!



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

http://www.foxsports.com/content/view?contentId=2512354&speed=300

It's a video, basically Mobley is pissed off at the world. I think he is actually more angry at the Rockets for not talking to him about it. He says if the trade falls through and he has to come back to Houston it would be like catching his wife cheating on him.

Francis is pissed, Mobley is pissed, how can the Magic still make this deal?


----------



## Grant_Hill (Jun 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> http://www.foxsports.com/content/view?contentId=2512354&speed=300
> 
> It's a video, basically Mobley is pissed off at the world. I think he is actually more angry at the Rockets for not talking to him about it. He says if the trade falls through and he has to come back to Houston it would be like catching his wife cheating on him.
> ...


Simple, McGrady will only re-sign with Houston.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Oh for ****s sake. Can't these guys grow up and act like professionals, no wonder Houston wants to get rid of them.

:boohoo:


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Orlando can still ship these guys out if they're going to be this pissy.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Why trade for them in the first place? For T-Mac no less. :sigh:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Is Grant_Hill a Rockets fans who registered under a Orlando Magic type screenname and repeats himself all over again because the deal apparently IS in danger because the NY Times, Orlando local TV and USA Today are reporting so?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Mobley is Angry Also!*



> Originally posted by <b>Grant_Hill</b>!
> 
> Simple, McGrady will only re-sign with Houston.


Heh do you have money riding on McGrady winding up in Houston? I've seen several of our posts where you treat the Houston deal as if it is the only one that has a chance of happening, when recent articles and news stories say completely the opposite. Until McGrady is holding up a Rockets jersey as a press conference, you shouldn't get your hopes up too high.


----------



## Grant_Hill (Jun 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Is Grant_Hill a Rockets fans who registered under a Orlando Magic type screenname and repeats himself all over again because the deal apparently IS in danger because the NY Times, Orlando local TV and USA Today are reporting so?


If you must know, I am a fan of the following teams, in this order...

1. Orlando (With or without T-Mac, been one since 97-98)
2. Cleveland (Became a fan when Kemp joined)
3. Sacramento
4. San Antonio
5. Houston
30. Memphis

You know, you have repeated yourself quite a bit with basically the same Phoenix trade talk you have been posting, don't rag on me, I'm just replying to topics that are basically the same, there are tons of T-Mac trade threads.

I just like the trade for both teams, everyone is so down on the idea of Francis to Orlando...the simple fact is that Orlando will have a much better shot at making the playoffs with the Houston trade, Weisbrod obviously wants quick success...and also, Francis will put butt's in seats, more people like to watch him play than you think, he is a big name player, and he sells tickets. The PR side is important to Orlando too, they have to make money you know.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

"they didn't talk to me. They talked to Steve....they didn't talk to me"

:laugh: 

Well looks like team chemistry is gonna be GREAT in Houston next year if this doesn't go through...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> "they didn't talk to me. They talked to Steve....they didn't talk to me"
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


heh .. very true. If this doesnt go through, there could be problems. Although they might both be shipped somewhere else even if the Orlando deal doesnt happen.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Scrubs dont always have a say in trades.

Can any Rocket fans e-mail them for me to tell that they are no superstars. It's pathetic to see sometimes in games Mobley asked for the ball in clutch situations but all we see is a forseeable head and should fake jumper. LMAO!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Scrubs dont always have a say in trades.


Cuttino Mobley has a higher career scoring average than Penny, BTW.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> Cuttino Mobley has a higher career scoring average than Penny, BTW.


So?

Cuttino Mobley can't ever compare to the player that Penny was and the talent that the guy has.

Tony Delk has a better career high points than Penny too.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> So?
> ...


Tony Delk has a better career high in points in *one game*, Cuttino Mobley's *career average* is higher, there's a huge difference and I'm sure you can see that. With that said, obviously Penny in his prime was better than Mobley, but Penny just couldn't stay healthy long enough to put together a great career. Penny was well on his way to a Hall of Fame career prior to his injuries, but the point is he's not even close to the player he once was now, nor has he been for the past few seasons. Penny was a great player for 3 or 4 seasons, he just couldn't do it for a long time, and couldn't put together a great career.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> Cuttino Mobley can't ever compare to the player that Penny *was*


Just thought that word needed highlighting. :shy:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> Cuttino Mobley has a higher career scoring average than Penny, BTW.


lol, call me a loser, at least Penny had his prime time in Nikes, TNT, NBC that Mobley never can dream of.

I didnt hate him until he ignore barkely and went for some unmakable shots in the playoffs back then when he was still a rookie.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> 
> 
> Just thought that word needed highlighting. :shy:


Well, thanks but I wish I see some bashing on T-mac from you once he left.

If you need detail informations in T-Mac weaknesses, please!


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

This puts the rockets in a tough position. It kinda forces them to make a trade. If im Weisbrod i start bargaining for more, because if houston doesn't make this trade other teams will be in a position of power, because i don't see any way for them to not trade one or both of mobley/francis...


----------

